# sig p-06 ( what the ____ )



## timgun (Jul 5, 2020)

after cleaning my sig p06 the hammer will not go forward ? thanks for any help.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Hammer will not go forward from what position? Fully cocked, or hammer down from decocked?

The hammer does not rest fully down (against the back of the slide). There is a hammer drop, notch which allows the pistol to be decocked, dropping the hammer to this notch and preventing it from traveling all the way to the firing pin. The hammer rests here also in the event the pistol is dropped, as an additional layer of drop safety on top of the firing pin block.

If you verify the pistol is empty and pull the trigger fully to the rear, the hammer is allowed to travel all the way to the back of the slide, and contact the firing pin (you can push it to the rear of the slide and contact the firing pin). But full forward travel is only allowed when the trigger is pulled fully to the rear.

If this is not what you are experiencing then I have more questions.


When you cleaned, how far did you take the pistol down? Did you remove the grips?

How long have you had the pistol, and how was it behaving before you cleaned?


----------



## timgun (Jul 5, 2020)

the hammer looks as if it is at full cock, i pull the trigger and the hammer will not go forward.
i only took off the grips and was using a rag to clean the right side when i heard a click, after that
the hammer would move.
thank you
tim


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Does the decocker lever work?

If not, my guess would be the spring under the grip, the decocker lever or the plate inside the frame, which all interact with that spring could be binding up or biding with the sear.

The other possibility is that the sear spring Came out from under the stud in the frame and could be keeping the sear bound with the hammer.


----------

